# Neue Feederkombo



## snorreausflake (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen Feederrute und Rolle.
Fischen werde ich zu 95% im See, sowohl auf kurzen und weiten Distanzen.
Hauptfisch sollen größere Brassen und Giebel sein (1-2 Pfund), leider muß man sich erst durch viele Rotaugen-/federn und kleine Brassen ( 10-20cm)durchangeln, auch das sollte die Rute vernünftig anzeigen. 
Im Netzt bin ich jetzt auf die  Balzer Magna Maestro Heavy Feeder 150 von Zammataro gestoßen und auf die Syndicate Feeder 7600 auch von Balzer.

Fischt wer die Rute oder die Rolle oder sogar beides in Kombination? Ist die Kombo für mein Vorhaben brauchbar|kopfkrat
Ich denk mal durch das das der Herr Zammataro seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte und seinen Namen dafür hergegeben hat dürfte es kein Schrott sein|rolleyes

Jetzt noch zwei Fragen : hat die Rute große Ringe? Da ich evtl. mit geflochtener Hauptschnur und Monoschlagschnur fischen will meinte ein Kollege das die Ringe groß sein sollten damit alles schön "flutscht"|rolleyes
Welche geflochtene könntet ihr empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Sollte es noch andere Vorschläge geben immer her damit, jedoch sollte die 200er Schallgrenze nicht durchbrochen werden lieber drunter|supergri

Danke 
Gruß Snorre


----------



## Borg (13. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Zu den Zammataro-Ruten kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich die nur vom Hören/Sagen her kenne. 

Da Du aber auch Alternativen hören möchtest, kann ich Dir für Dein Vorhaben z. B. die Browning King Feeder (4,20 m / WG 150 Gr. / inkl. 4 Feederspitzen) mit ner Browning Force Feeder X-treme Rolle empfehlen. Wenn Dir Distanzen bis 50-60m ausreichen und es etwas sensibler sein darf, dann auch eine King Feeder All Seasons (3,90 m / WG 100 Gr. / inkl. 5 Feederspitzen). Da liegste preisliche bei z. B. meinem Händler wie folgt:

Rute: 139,- € King Feeder / 119,- € King Feeder All Seasons
Rolle: 44,50 € (habe ich auf ebay aber auch schon für 39,90 € gesehen)

Ich persönlich finde diese Ruten zumindest für meine Zwecke (angeln auf mittlere Distanz am Baggersee) göttlich für den Kurs. Bin allerdings kein Hardcore-Feederer, sondern fische eher mit der Match und der Pole. Durch die 4 bzw. 5 beiliegenden Spitzen ist man für jede Situation gerüstet. Die Ruten liegen hervorragend in der Hand und sind nicht zu wabbelig und nicht zu hart.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## tenchhunter (13. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Warum ne heavy Feeder?
Wenn du im see angelst reicht ne medium Feeder vollkommen aus. Die laden sich doch bei etwas geringeren Korbgewichten viel besser auf und du kannst weiter+gezielter werfen, was beim Feedern ja das wichtigste ist.


----------



## snorreausflake (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

@ Borg : Danke für den Tip, Schirmer hatte die King Feeder für 119€ im Angebot, leider schon ausverkauft:c
Wie sieht´s denn mit der Beringung von den Spitzen aus?
Großer Durchmesser der Ringe oder kleine?

Mein Problem ist das "mein" Angelladen weder die Magna Mestro noch die King Feeder hat, wird also ein Blindkauf was ich eigentlich total hasse#d
Der Verkäufer meinte eh, ohhh Balzer und wollte mir dann Spro andrehen|kopfkrat

@ Tenchhunter : fisch zurzeit ne DAM Quick Stick mit 150gr. Wurfgewicht und komm damit ganz gut klar, deshalb wieder ne heavy Feeder.


Wär echt toll wenn sich noch jemand zu der Balzer äußern könnte!
Wie gesagt 200€ für die Komplette Kombo sollten nach möglichkeit nicht überschritten werden|rolleyes

Gruß Snorre


----------



## Fabiasven (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Ich würde ne Feederrute bis 60g WG nehmen. Als Rolle kann ich die Browning Force Feeder extreme empfehlen. kostet so um die 40€ je nach anbieter.

Ich selbst verwende am See ne Rute mit Schwingspitze, ne Freilaufrolle und die Feederschnur von Mosella (Mono, geringe Dehnung) 0,22er.

Damit komm ich genauso weit raus wie mit ne Feeder und die Bisserkennung ist meiner Meinung nach beser, weil der Fisch erstmal Schnur abziehen kann bevor er den Haken an der Sache merkt.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Borg : Danke für den Tip, Schirmer hatte die King Feeder für 119€ im Angebot, leider schon ausverkauft:c
> Wie sieht´s denn mit der Beringung von den Spitzen aus?
> Großer Durchmesser der Ringe oder kleine?
> 
> ...


 


Die Spitzenringe der King Feeder Serie sind vergleichbar groß wie bei den Balzer Zammataro Ruten....


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Fische momentan die Antares Feeder in Medium und damit sind sehr schöne Würfe möglich,wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst 
Sonst die Matchmaster Ruten von Cormoran sind auch nicht schlecht und für nen See wo du nur max 50m wirfst brauchste keine Heavy|uhoh:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

für einen See mit max. 50 m Angelentfernung drängt sich fast die neue All Seasons aufdringlich auf...:q


----------



## Borg (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> für einen See mit max. 50 m Angelentfernung drängt sich fast die neue All Seasons aufdringlich auf...:q



Jo, sehe ich auch so....eine herrliche Rute. Aber der TE sprach ja von weiten Distanzen, hat se aber nicht näher definiert und da war ich mir net sicher, ob er da mit 50m hinkommt oder noch weiter raus will(Bei uns am See kommste mit 50 m noch net mal bis in die Nähe der Mitte). Daher ja auch nochmal die King Feeder vorgeschlagen, weil damit prügelste ja schon endlos mit raus....und die ist auch super am Fließgewässer. Ich finde auch, dass man mit den 4 bzw. 5 gelieferten Spitzen ziemlich flexibel mit den Ruten ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

naja, sollte er nach größeren Entfernungen streben, dann steht die King mit 4,20 m schon in den Startlöcher...


----------



## snorreausflake (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Fische momentan die Antares Feeder in Medium und damit sind sehr schöne Würfe möglich,wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst
> Sonst die Matchmaster Ruten von Cormoran sind auch nicht schlecht und für nen See wo du nur max 50m wirfst brauchste keine Heavy|uhoh:


Da sich dir großen Fische bei uns gern richtung Seemitte aufhalten sollten ü 50m schon drin sein wie weit das genau sein wird kann ich nicht sagen|kopfkrat mal schauen was ich hinbekomm|rolleyes

@ Helmut : kannst du auch was zu der Feederrolle von Browning sagen die Borg empfohlen hat?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Ich kenne die Rolle nur vom sehen, was heißt, daß einige Leute, unter anderem Albert Wiederer diese im Einsatz haben.

Da ich sie aber nicht persönlich kenne und im Einsatz habe, kann ich aus diesem Grund auch nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen.

Ich selbst habe die Flatliner für den Nahbereich bis 60m  auf meinen All Seasons im Einsatz.

Gehts dann weiter raus, kommt bei die Quantum Crypton Surf zum Einsatz....


----------



## Borg (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Helmut : kannst du auch was zu der Feederrolle von Browning sagen die Borg empfohlen hat?



Ich bin zwar net der Helmut, aber da ich sie empfohlen habe und auch selber benutze, kann ich Dir sagen, dass die Rolle vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her super ist. Sehr leichtgängig, extremst robust (so dass sie mir auch meine zeitweise recht ruppige Behandlung verzeiht). Die funktioniert einwandfrei mit monfiler und auch geflochtener Schnur. Wobei ich fast ausschliesslich am See angel und dort mit Schlaufenmontage und monofiler Schnur arbeite. Aufgrund der Spulenform prügelste nen 100 Gr. Korb locker 100m+ damit raus. Schnureinzug ist auch sehr gut, so dass Du nicht Ewigkeiten zum reinkurbeln benötigst. 

Klar, ist sicherlich keine High-End-Rolle, aber ich bin mit ihr bisher äusserst zufrieden! Fische sie jetzt ungefähr ein Jahr.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Ich habe die alte King Feeder die bei Schirmer ausverkauft ist. Eine schöne Rute.
Die neue bekommst Du bei Askari für wenig mehr. Sie hat den Vorteil das sie auch 4,20m lang ist. Die würde sich wegen der weiten Distanz schon empfehlen. Unter 30m ist mir meine alte zu hart für gefühlvolles werfen (ist eben für höhere Gewichte und Weite ausgelegt), aber drüber kann man mit 30g Körben gut mit ihr werfen.


----------



## Aal-Papst (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Moin,

ich fische die Balzer Zammataro Master Piece in 115gr und 155gr in Verbindung mit der Feedermaster 9600 Rolle. Also ich bin voll zufrieden mit dieser Zusammenstellung. Denke das die Magna Maestro mit der Syndicate auch harmonieren wird. Die Spitzen haben grosse Ringe, damit der Schlagschnurknoten auch ohne Behinderung durch flutscht. Ich kann nur sagen, kauf dir die Combo, wirst zufrieden sein.


----------



## powerpauer (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Hallo 

Also die Browning Feeder sind auf jeden fall zu empfehlen habe das Syntec force feeder bin zufrieden.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

@ Borg : ja ich bin auch nicht gerade zimperlich mit meinem Angelzeug
@ Aal-Papst : hört sich schonmal gut an, auch wenn ich dann "nur" das günstigere nehme
@ alle : danke für eure Erfahrungen#6 
Obwohl mehr über Browning berichtet wurde werde ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem die Balzer-Kombo nehmen da sie mir optisch und preislich eher zusagt|rolleyes
Mal schauen vielleicht wird heut mittag gleich in Laden gefahren und bestellt, ich berichte aufjedenfall welche es geworden ist und wie sich die Kombo fischt.

P.S. welche geflochtene ist denn empfehlenswert?
Ich hab schon öfters von der Fireline gehört aber die schreckt mich ba da ich die Schnur ******* fand, zumindest zum Spinnfischen|rolleyes

Danke 
Gruß Snorre


----------



## Dunraven (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Ein Kollege hat sich für die geflochtene von Gigafisch.de entschieden für seine zwei Masterpice 115 mit Syndicate. Er sagte Zammataro hätte sie ihm empfohlen. Ich selber nutze hingegen die Power Pro im kleinsten Durchmesser und bin zufrieden. Bleibt ist auch die Sufix Feederbraid, aber die ist auch nicht gerade günstig. 

Zur Fireline kann ich nichts sagen, da geht es mir wie Dir. Ich mag sie einfach nicht wegen schlechten Erfahrungen beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Hier kannst du auch nen guten Testbericht nachlesen.

Die Quatron PT ist zwar nicht die billigste Auswahl, aber dafür hält sie was sie verspricht....
http://www.matthias-weigang.de/html/berichte_-_1280.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

das ist eine top-Schnur!habe sie auch im Einsatz


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

Welche Größe hat eine Feederrolle so ca? 2500?
Weil manche haben ja so eine riesige Feederrolle.
Was habt ihr für eine größe?
Welche größe hat die Browning Extreme Feeder?
Die Schnurgrößenangabe sagt mir leider nichts.|kopfkrat

Danke schonmal


----------



## snorreausflake (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

@ Dunraven und Helmut ankeschön werd mal schauen welche SChnüre der Laden so hat|kopfkrat
Zur Not und zum Testen wird´s vielleicht doch ne Fireline|uhoh:

So war heut im Laden und wollte bestellen: Da meinte der Verkäufer das er heut nen Lieferung von Mosella bekommen hat|bigeyes Also angeschaut und tatsächlich in ein Rütchen "verguckt", leider kommt mir das Wg mit 200gr für mich dann doch zu viel vor|kopfkrat
Ende vom Lied :Rolle bestellt, Rute auf die Seite stellen lassen und am Dienstag geh ich nochmal hoch |rolleyes

Ist echt zum verrückt werden:c

@ Anglerjugend :ich fisch auch mit 2500er und Monoschnur, geht bei kurzen Entfernungen auch, hab jetzt aber doch ne "richtige" Feederrolle bestellt die für sowas konziepert wurde#h


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Anglerjugend :ich fisch auch mit 2500er und Monoschnur, geht bei kurzen Entfernungen auch, hab jetzt aber doch ne "richtige" Feederrolle bestellt die für sowas konziepert wurde#h


 
Welche Größe hat die spezielle Rolle?
Und welche Rolle ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Dunraven (16. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat eine Feederrolle so ca? 2500?
> Weil manche haben ja so eine riesige Feederrolle.
> Was habt ihr für eine größe?



Kommt darauf an.
Ich habe an meinen Winkelpickern auch mal 2000er und 3000er, aber das sind eben Winkelpicker so für 10g Körbe und bis 25m und die 2000er nur an den ganz alten Ruten die für den Notfall als Ersatz mit sind.

Normal sind die Feederrollen ab 3000, eher 4000 aufwärts. Ich nutze an den normalen Feederruten 5000er, 6000er und 8000er Rollen, wobei die 6000er mit am besten gefallen. 

Große Rolle = große Spule = weniger Widerstand beim Wurf = größere Weite. Das ist der Grund warum einige auch Brandungsrollen nehmen oder warum die speziellen Feederrollen so groß sind. Wobei die speziellen Rollen auch nur wenig Schnurfassung haben, denn für 0,08-0,10mm geflochtene reicht auch 100m 0,20er Fassungsvermögen.

Bei einer richtigen Feederrute würde ich nicht unter einer 4000er gehen. Der wichtigste Grund, noch vor dem Widerstand, ist eben die Belastung die sie aushalten muss. Eine 4000er ist normal robuster gebaut als eine 2500 und was muss die Rolle denn aushalten wenn Du damit 80g Körbe + Futter auf 60-80m wirfst und die dann alle 5 Minuten einholst? Genau, sehr viel. Das Getriebe einer kleinen wird da schnell mal aufgeben.


----------



## snorreausflake (16. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat die spezielle Rolle?
> Und welche Rolle ist es denn geworden?


Es ist die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 geworden.
Müßte ne 7000er Größe sein|kopfkrat

Ich fisch zurzeit auch noch ne 2500er, will aber jetzt dann öfters auf Distanzfischen. 
Dunraven hat in seinem Post sehr schön die Vorteile einer großen bzw. speziellen Feederrolle erklärt:m


----------



## snorreausflake (22. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Feederkombo*

So Vorgestern hab ich endlich meine neue Feederrute und Rolle vollends ausgesucht und mitgenommen|supergri
Rolle wurde wie schon erwähnt die Syndicate Feeder von Balzer, sehr schöne Rolle die nen ordentlichen Eindruck macht, leider hat die Kurbel etwas Spiel was aber nicht  arg stört.
Als Hauptschnur hab ich mich für ne Power Pro entschieden.
Bei der Rolle sind Gummistopper dabei damit man die geflochtenen im Spuleninneren befestigen kann ohne vorher mit Mono zu unterfüttern
Bei der Rute hab ich mich für die Mosella MIP Evo Cast Feeder entschieden, ist die "günstigere" SChwester der Xedion Cast Feeder.
Die Rute hat ein WG bis 110gr und lässt sich dank Verlängerung auf 3,60 bzw. 4,20 Meter fischen. 
Hab gestern mal ein paar Probewürfe mit nem leeren Korb geworfen und bin bis jetzt recht begeistert.
Am Sonntag geh ich dann damit mal fischen und hoffe das die Rute und Rollen was zu tun bekommen#6


----------

